# Northeast ohio 2009-2010 season



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

Well what is the ohio winter looking like for northeast ohio this season snowy or not, i bought a new plow and am anxious to put it to work.


----------



## GK Snow Removal (Aug 15, 2009)

well im in jersey but predictions say its gonna be AMAZING


----------



## hdelectraglide (Aug 25, 2009)

well i dont know but i hope its alot.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

well i hope its better than last year. i hope snows early, last year was just too late in the year for me. we shall see. im going to pray to the snow gods tonite!!!


----------



## hdelectraglide (Aug 25, 2009)

looks like we might have our first frost tonght.


----------

